# World Archery 3-D Championships



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Answer me this......... Why should they or we travel to Italy for 3D? There is no where else in the world that has a large and active 3d customer base compared to the US. Or am I mistaken?


----------



## Blackfletch (Dec 2, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> Answer me this......... Why should they or we travel to Italy for 3D? There is no where else in the world that has a large and active 3d customer base compared to the US. Or am I mistaken?


This is a WA event. I don't know if, or how, US Archery is involved in selection of archers and expenses.


----------



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

When has USA archery ever had a 3D event?


----------



## Blackfletch (Dec 2, 2006)

BubbaDean1 said:


> When has USA archery ever had a 3D event?


Good point! USA Archery represents the US within the WA organization. There are 25 countries sending archers to the event. Canada is sending 19 archers! 
It seems strange that 3-D is such an ignored event by USA Archery. ASA sees 1500+ shooters at their Pro AM events. Maybe ASA should determine the archers to 
represent the USA.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Answer me this......... Why should they or we travel to Italy for 3D? There is no where else in the world that has a large and active 3d customer base compared to the US. Or am I mistaken?


my guess is why would they want to have it in the US if the US never sends anyone there. Not sure how many Italians or foreigners came to the IBO worlds(my guess is very few(not counting Canadians)). 
I'm assuming usa archery is mainly filed paper etc. ?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Blackfletch said:


> Good point! USA Archery represents the US within the WA organization. There are 25 countries sending archers to the event. Canada is sending 19 archers!
> It seems strange that 3-D is such an ignored event by USA Archery. ASA sees 1500+ shooters at their Pro AM events. Maybe ASA should determine the archers to
> represent the USA.


If any oneorg has the records and street cred to nominate archers it would be the ASA and somewhat the IBO. No other org in the USA has ANY 3d archery credibility.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Blackfletch said:


> Good point! USA Archery represents the US within the WA organization. There are 25 countries sending archers to the event. Canada is sending 19 archers!
> It seems strange that 3-D is such an ignored event by USA Archery. ASA sees 1500+ shooters at their Pro AM events. Maybe ASA should determine the archers to
> represent the USA.


Is Canada footing the bill? I understand they hardly support any compound archery of any kind. If Canada is footing the bill and there is any money in it I bet Chris Perkins would be in on it! Chris has to be the best compound archer in Canada and some would argue he's the best in North America at times.


----------



## smoran (Feb 21, 2009)

The Canadian archers are all self funded for this event, even the uniforms are on their own dime. And your right, compound archers aren't funded for any events by Archery Canada, similar to a lot of other countries. Sad, but until compound archery is an Olympic event, the governing bodies won't even look at it. I believe Dave Cousins won this event the last time it was held

QUOTE=Kstigall;1077197338]Is Canada footing the bill? I understand they hardly support any compound archery of any kind. If Canada is footing the bill and there is any money in it I bet Chris Perkins would be in on it! Chris has to be the best compound archer in Canada and some would argue he's the best in North America at times.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Metzkitz (Dec 30, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> Answer me this......... Why should they or we travel to Italy for 3D? There is no where else in the world that has a large and active 3d customer base compared to the US. Or am I mistaken?


Today started IFAA 3D worlds in Hungary with over 2500 archers, so you cant call that only in US is 3D.
http://wbhc2015.org/index.php/en/


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Metzkitz said:


> Today started IFAA 3D worlds in Hungary with over 2500 archers, so you cant call that only in US is 3D.
> http://wbhc2015.org/index.php/en/


I would never say "only in the US"! 

Where did you come up with 2500 archers? I see on their web site a list of 1,634 registered archers and that includes many that have not yet paid according to their web site. It also says that 34% of the archers are registered in "BowHunter Recurve" class which is an equipment class that doesn't draw big here.

IFAA 3D is a good bit different from ASA and IBO 3D. Just because something has "world" in it's name doesn't really mean it's a real "World Championship". The IBO's "World Championship" is definitely not "Worldly". Major League Baseball has the World Series.......well, that may be a "world championship" in the sense that it is definitely the dominate professional baseball league by a large margin.

I expect if the IFAA 3D World championship was a big deal then the top guns from the top manufacturers would be there.

When it comes to 3D the ASA is where it's at even on the world stage but I could be wrong. I do know that the ASA had 7 tournaments this season and every one had 1400+ archers.

England and France are represented by 52 and 59 archers respectively. Germany has 400 archers registered, Austria has 322 and Hungary has 286. It appears well over half the archers are from three adjoining European countries.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Exactly how many people travel to the USA to shoot in the ASA?

As for equipment there simply isn't the compound-centric mindset anywhere except North America. BHR is a hugely popular division, as is longbow and recurve BB. All of which have a huge worldwide following.

Grant


----------



## UniGram (Dec 11, 2010)

It is a WA sanctioned event, as was the target world championships in Copenhagen in August. My best guess is that the best North American 3d archers are not even members of USA archery but I am not certain.
So its like with boxing there are 6 different organizations, some large some small but each association can arrange world championships. 
We do not have the ASA and IBO in Europe we have WA and IFAA so in order to participate you need to be a shooter organized in these organizations.
It would be a formality, but there is no money in participating and the marketing value from the sponsoring companies is rather small as it would not be transmitted in the US. I would have liked for US shooters to participate as did Dave Cousins in 2013 in Mens compound, where he ruled from day one, because it is difficult to guess what level the Europeans are at without heah to head competition.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

The last time the WBHC were held in the USA was at the NFAA HQ, why would ASA be the group to sent a team? They only offer a few of the Styles it would take to field a team. Matter of fact we don't offer all of the Styles and there isn't a Group (National) in the U.S. That offers all of the Styles. Before some of you fly off the handle take a look at how many styles and the equipment regulations that go with them, it may open some eyes of what it would take to field a team. This is a real big deal outside of this country.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

It appears to really be a European 3D tournament more than anything. I am in no way being critical. I think it's great there is 3D archery happening in Europe. I don't have a problem with there being archery with equipment classes in other parts of the world that are popular but no so much here.

Here in the U.S. the most popular archery by far and away is bow hunting. There are probably a 1,000+ hunting bows bought and sold each year for every "target" set up. I dare say there are many thousands of crossbows sold each for every target bow.

Generally, speaking the best soccer players in the U.S.A. or the world world play in Euro leagues while the best baseball players in the world play in MLB. Golf and tennis have world competitions. Archery really isn't all that big and World Cup paper punching pretty much covers the market for world archery.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

archer_nm said:


> The last time the WBHC were held in the USA was at the NFAA HQ, why would ASA be the group to sent a team? They only offer a few of the Styles it would take to field a team. Matter of fact we don't offer all of the Styles and there isn't a Group (National) in the U.S. That offers all of the Styles. Before some of you fly off the handle take a look at how many styles and the equipment regulations that go with them, it may open some eyes of what it would take to field a team. This is a real big deal outside of this country.


The NFAA is a non-factor in 3D archery in the U.S.A. and not many people would argue differently. If a person wanted to "rank" the best unknown or known distance 3D'ers in this country they would use the ASA's tournament results as the _primary _basis. Seriously, the ASA has 1,000's of members that seriously compete in 3D with many that are very good. Other than the Trail shoot the NFAA does not have a 3D tournament that comes close to even the most insignificant IBO and ASA tournament in attendance, prestige and competition level! The Trail Shoot is pretty much a novelty shoot at that.

It may be a "real big deal outside of this country" but it sure doesn't seem to be all that big of a deal to other archers and archery product manufacturers in this country or around the world. I say that after looking at the number of participants and the level of over all participation.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Plus the top 3d shooters are gearing up for hunting season.....for example...Levi is on a big 10 hunt in Canada. ...


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> Is Canada footing the bill? I understand they hardly support any compound archery of any kind. If Canada is footing the bill and there is any money in it I bet Chris Perkins would be in on it! Chris has to be the best compound archer in Canada and some would argue he's the best in North America at times.


archery Canada is not footing the bill. This is self funded with some fund raising that was done at our National championship's

and yes recurve gets most if not all the funding.


----------



## sniperslayer (Dec 3, 2006)

*3-d world championships*

Any 3-d world championships. With out Levi Morgan competing would be a waste. He is and has proved to be the very best this world has when it comes to 3-D. Competition. TRUTH BE TOLD


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Didn't Dave Cousins win this quite a few times. In open compound divsion of course.


----------



## longbowdude (Jun 9, 2005)

IBO sent teams to this in 2003 and 2005 to Italy and France. USA kicked ass the first time and did very well the second time. It was called 3DI back then. There was some disagreement with rules or classes and the IBO/3DI thing did not happen again. I dont know many details beyond that. 

There are photo's and videos of this one over at tradtalk.

http://tradtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54894

It looks like a very well run event. Parades and everything.


----------



## ScepticalScotty (Jun 25, 2010)

Of course hunting and bowhunting are quite big sports in many European countries. And field archery has been going on forever.....


----------

